# New Emoticons/Smileys



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Click on the Use Full Editor button below and click Show All under the Emoticons. What do you think?







or


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Never really noticed them but now i have defanatly going to use them


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

I use em.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

entry deleted by user


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

did you add some ? i see the same ones . or am i missing something ?


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Imperial said:


> did you add some ? i see the same ones . or am i missing something ?


this is like 3 years old.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

cheese said:


> did you add some ? i see the same ones . or am i missing something ?


this is like 3 years old.








[/quote]
more like 2 years


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im an idiot.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Imperial said:


> im an idiot.


would it be mean if i agreed? lol!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)




----------

